# Does anyone live close to Westbrook, CT who could help me with layout design?



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello Fellow Modelers,
I am in the process of designing my new layout. My last layout was great but a move to the shoreline here in Connecticut necessitated ripping it up and starting over. Fortunately, after years of looking for a home with more layout space, I now have an area 25' x 25' carved out for the new empire. Unfortunately, I am now 70 years old and wonder if I will live long enough to make headway in a layout filling up that much space. Therefore, planning the right design is very important.

I'm wondering if someone on this forum lives close enough to Westbrook, Ct. to come over and help me design the new layout. With many great seafood restaurants nearby, I'd be glad to buy lunch and offer drink of your choice.....and, be forever grateful for any help provided.

Thank you for your consideration,
Mondo


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mondo

You're s spring chicken compared to some of us...I'm 88
and started my latest HO layout when I was nearing 80.

Unfortunately, I don't live anywhere close to you or would I
be glad to help.

However, we do have members in your state who may be able to meet with you.

In the meantime, 
you also should consider how you want to operate your
layout. Would you be content to just sit back and watch
trains going here and there or would you more enjoy
switching operations that can challenge you much like
a chess game. Or, better yet, a combination of the two.

Visit our Layout Design Forum. You'll find stickies that
display the layouts of our members. Others show
layouts that have been designed but not necessarily
built yet.

When you look at the various layout designs don't
expect to find one that you would want to copy. Instead
look for specific track plan ideas...perhaps an interesting
small yard from layout A, a scenic bridge over a river
from layout B. Perhaps a spur track with several
small freight service users on it that layout C features.
You might like a Loco service area with a turntable and
engine house from layout D.

These can all be transplanted to your layout and in
the process you are creating a whole new design.

To help your design process have on hand a scale
ruler, straight edge and tools to make circles. Graph
paper also helps. Designing your layout can be
an enjoyable facet of your new hobby. Just keep in
mind that the first design you come up with will not
likely be the one your build. Submit it and our members
will be glad to offer suggestions and ideas. 

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

How is East Haddam for you?

70 is not old (see the quote in my signature block), and you definitely have the time to make a good start on a layout. But don't let that stop you. The other question will be how much effort you are willing to put in.

I would be happy to help, but don't actually have a whole lot of free time in the next few weeks to work on it. Basically, though, if you want to do this right, I need to get a concept of the space and any obstacles we're dealing with (for which I could stop in), and I would need some more details from you as to what your desires, needs and goals are.

With these two basics, I can put together a CAD plan for the space, and we refine it until you're happy. I wouldn't need to spend a lot of time at your house though 10-15 minutes to make some measurements is all.

Let me know if you're interested and I can reach out to you via e-mail, since you put it in your user ID.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Mondo,

We are supposed to enjoy the life and years that we have, not prepare for our death.
You might consider an around the room layout with a swing or lift bridge at the doorway. There are a lot of potentials for that kind of layout plus you would have longer runs of track, especially if you make it a double level run. Long runs of sidings and everything is easy to reach vs. a table in the middle of the room that ends up to deep to do detail scenery further from the edge. It also gives you more room for other operators as well as furniture in the room. Make the lowest level a little higher than your hobby desk so you can tuck that under the layout. 
25"X25" is a good size to work with. A lot more than a lot of modelers have.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2016)

*I'd appreciate your help!*



CTValleyRR said:


> How is East Haddam for you?
> 
> 70 is not old (see the quote in my signature block), and you definitely have the time to make a good start on a layout. But don't let that stop you. The other question will be how much effort you are willing to put in.
> 
> ...



Hello,
Yes, I am interested and would appreciate an email from you indicating a date and time convenient to you. I tried a PM to you but the system sent it to another person, even though I was sure you were in the "recipient" section. 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to hearing from you,
Mondo


----------

